# Halters



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello,
This is Stella my nine month old puppy. I walk her in a halter and because Aiken’s her fluffy, she mats wear the halter rubs. I’d prefer a halter to a collar because collars put pressure on delicate throats. Any suggestions?
Thank you,
Cristine


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, I need to read before I post. LOL. (Because her hair is fluffy, she mats where the halter rubs.)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I use the Blue9 Buckle Neck Balance harness for Mia. The PetSafe 3-in-1 harness is similar.









Amazon.com: Blue-9 Buckle-Neck Balance Harness, Fully Customizable Fit No-Pull Harness, Ideal for Dog Training and Obedience, Made in The USA (Large, Blue) : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Blue-9 Buckle-Neck Balance Harness, Fully Customizable Fit No-Pull Harness, Ideal for Dog Training and Obedience, Made in The USA (Large, Blue) : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

You could look for a rolled leather harness. My understanding is that they mat less.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

I echo Mudpuppymama with the Blue9 Buckle Neck Balance. Toffee wears that and while he gets the occasional mat, that’s more down to his thick coat and not the harness I think. I’ve not heard of rolled leather harnesses? Have you got a link to one of those Melissa please?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Toffee170221 said:


> I echo Mudpuppymama with the Blue9 Buckle Neck Balance. Toffee wears that and while he gets the occasional mat, that’s more down to his thick coat and not the harness I think. I’ve not heard of rolled leather harnesses? Have you got a link to one of those Melissa please?











Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Small Puppy Step-in Leash Set Walking Pink Red White Blue Green Black Purple Beige Brown Yellow (Blue, S) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Small Puppy Step-in Leash Set Walking Pink Red White Blue Green Black Purple Beige Brown Yellow (Blue, S) : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com





This is the one I bought. Perry is in a puppy cut so I don't have to worry about matting (in fact, I often let him in his harness overnight), but when we do really long walks (I'm talking hours) he does chafe in his "armpits" with his normal harness  so I got this one hoping it would rub a little less. I don't really advocate for this specific one - it's a little too stretchy for my comfort. I did "fix" it a bit by adding a clip at the top where there are two rings (hooking the rings together) because it only it held together at the top with the sliding piece of leather. I rarely use this one though , but there are a few good pictures that shows what I mean by a rolled leather.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Small Puppy Step-in Leash Set Walking Pink Red White Blue Green Black Purple Beige Brown Yellow (Blue, S) : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Small Puppy Step-in Leash Set Walking Pink Red White Blue Green Black Purple Beige Brown Yellow (Blue, S) : Pet Supplies
> ...


Thank you Melissa, I’ve checked on Amazon Smile.co.uk and its available over here, so definately worth considering. Toffee is in a very short cut as of yesterday for two reasons. One the heat and secondly he’s being neutered on Thursday (18 months) so will have a cone on for a while and a shirt coat will be easiest for a couple of weeks while he heals.


----------



## ChristineCJ (7 mo ago)

Thank you to responders about the rolled leather harness. I have Lizzy a 7 month old puppy - however, we do not use a harness. I entered into AKS Star Puppy class to learn the basics and then move toward Good Canine Citizen. In this class we were strongly urged to use a flat collar and a rolled 6’ rope leash to teach “with me” learning to “loose leash walking”. With this training Lizzy learned to not pull (as there is a “pop”technique that both protects the throat but communicates her human is in charge). As a caveat I have a large yard for potty time and we use our walks for exercise and training. However, I think I will get the harness suggested as I plan to keep her in a longish coat and would like the harness for “off duty” times we may just want to explore nature.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

ChristineCJ said:


> Thank you to responders about the rolled leather harness. I have Lizzy a 7 month old puppy - however, we do not use a harness. I entered into AKS Star Puppy class to learn the basics and then move toward Good Canine Citizen. In this class we were strongly urged to use a flat collar and a rolled 6’ rope leash to teach “with me” learning to “loose leash walking”. With this training Lizzy learned to not pull (as there is a “pop”technique that both protects the throat but communicates her human is in charge). As a caveat I have a large yard for potty time and we use our walks for exercise and training. However, I think I will get the harness suggested as I plan to keep her in a longish coat and would like the harness for “off duty” times we may just want to explore nature.


I wouldn't necessarily get the one I posted - that's just one option and as I mentioned there are some negatives about it - but do look for a rolled leather harness overall if you're keeping her in a longer coat.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I found it helped to keep a small brush near the door. I used to brush just the area where the harness lays while I took it off and it only takes a few seconds. Sundance doesn’t get matted from a harness in one walk, but he’ll get starts of mats from a walk and two or 3 potty trips with a harness. A brush wouldn’t be enough to grab these if I did it all at once, I’d need to use a comb, but the brush seemed to work as a preventative measure if I did it immediately. I did this when Sundance was blowing coat and I really think it helped.

Now with an adult coat I brush his harness area only if I take him for a long outing in a vest type harness. Sundance’s chest is soft and dense and brushing allows me to use a vest type harness when his coat is long. I like to use different harnesses for different situations, and I like vests for when we are taking him out with us and may be in and out of the car a lot but not necessarily going on a long walk or hike. For walks I use a strappy harnesses and his coat doesn’t need any extra attention as long as I comb the area well during regular grooming. However I notice that the thinner the straps, the less they impact his coat. This is tricky because most Havanese are right around the cutoff on size charts for the thinner webbing straps (between XS/S or S/M for many brands). It drives me crazy because Sundance does not need the heavier straps. The next time I need a harness I hope to try Etsy so I can request 1/2” material. I use a rolled leather slip lead for potty trips in our own yard, and it’s never given him a mat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ChristineCJ said:


> Thank you to responders about the rolled leather harness. I have Lizzy a 7 month old puppy - however, we do not use a harness. I entered into AKS Star Puppy class to learn the basics and then move toward Good Canine Citizen. In this class we were strongly urged to use a flat collar and a rolled 6’ rope leash to teach “with me” learning to “loose leash walking”. With this training Lizzy learned to not pull (as there is a “pop”technique that both protects the throat but communicates her human is in charge). As a caveat I have a large yard for potty time and we use our walks for exercise and training. However, I think I will get the harness suggested as I plan to keep her in a longish coat and would like the harness for “off duty” times we may just want to explore nature.


I hope you can find a trainer who can teach you loose leash walking and or proper heeling without the need to EVER "pop" your dog with a leash. And no matter WHAT you were told, there is NO way to do this that does not impact the animal's throat. Ask your vet. That this kind of training is being taught in Star Puppy and CGC classes makes me want to cray, because it is SO unnecessary.

If you can't find them in another VERY recent thread here on the group, I can post for you how my dogs are taught to heel without EVER having to resort to pulling, "popping" or other coercive measures.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I found it helped to keep a small brush near the door. I used to brush just the area where the harness lays while I took it off and it only takes a few seconds. Sundance doesn’t get matted from a harness in one walk, but he’ll get starts of mats from a walk and two or 3 potty trips with a harness. A brush wouldn’t be enough to grab these if I did it all at once, I’d need to use a comb, but the brush seemed to work as a preventative measure if I did it immediately. I did this when Sundance was blowing coat and I really think it helped.
> 
> Now with an adult coat I brush his harness area only if I take him for a long outing in a vest type harness. Sundance’s chest is soft and dense and brushing allows me to use a vest type harness when his coat is long. I like to use different harnesses for different situations, and I like vests for when we are taking him out with us and may be in and out of the car a lot but not necessarily going on a long walk or hike. For walks I use a strappy harnesses and his coat doesn’t need any extra attention as long as I comb the area well during regular grooming. However I notice that the thinner the straps, the less they impact his coat. This is tricky because most Havanese are right around the cutoff on size charts for the thinner webbing straps (between XS/S or S/M for many brands). It drives me crazy because Sundance does not need the heavier straps. The next time I need a harness I hope to try Etsy so I can request 1/2” material. I use a rolled leather slip lead for potty trips in our own yard, and it’s never given him a mat.


How big is Sundance? I hate the thick harnesses so we use this one... 



Amazon.com



the xsmall is only 3/8" and can accommodate up to 18" (12"-18") - Perry is 11 pounds and his harness is adjusted to about the middle of the adjustment area. If you have to go to a small it is 5/8"

As you can see in the pictures it's very delicate looking on Perry and doesn't overwhelm.

















Amazon doesn't really have that many (and the prices are higher) - so I contacted the manufacturer and they recommended this company 








GoGo® Comfy Harness - Dig It Pet


GoGo Comfy Adjustable Nylon Harnesses GoGo Comfy Nylon Harnesses are simple to adjust and since they are a step-in harness, they are quick and easy to get on and off your dog. All of the straps are adjustable, including the center strap down the chest, so GoGo Harnesses can be customized to fit...




digitpet.com





They're pretty inexpensive AND have a variety of colors plus have matching leashes in different sizes - 4' and 6' in various widths. 

Perry has almost all the colors except blue and red


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> How big is Sundance? I hate the thick harnesses so we use this one...
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> ...


Thanks! I haven’t measured Sundance in a while so I’m going to do it tomorrow and check their size charts. He is a little heavier than Perry but he has a long body so it might work. 3/8 is great imo, but I think anywhere from 3/8-1/2” is ideal for Sundance. My favorite harness from when he was a puppy was 3/8 but he outgrew it. Even 5/8 is thinner than many I’ve tried. Sundance doesn’t need 3/4-1” straps!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thanks! I haven’t measured Sundance in a while so I’m going to do it tomorrow and check their size charts. He is a little heavier than Perry but he has a long body so it might work. 3/8 is great imo, but I think anywhere from 3/8-1/2” is ideal for Sundance. My favorite harness from when he was a puppy was 3/8 but he outgrew it. Even 5/8 is thinner than many I’ve tried. Sundance doesn’t need 3/4-1” straps!


My only complaint with this one is that it does hit a little higher on his throat than I'd like... but I've been thinking of trying to shorten the chest strap (I have it at the shortest adjustment but could put a couple of stitches in it to shorten it further) and see if that helps, but overall for a very inexpensive harness I like it a lot and it fits Perry very well. I also had the vet look at it - with his leg issues I didn't want to add shoulder issues - and his ortho vet thought it fit him very well over the shoulders too (though as we know the same harness could fit another dog very differently that way.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> My only complaint with this one is that it does hit a little higher on his throat than I'd like... but I've been thinking of trying to shorten the chest strap (I have it at the shortest adjustment but could put a couple of stitches in it to shorten it further) and see if that helps, but overall for a very inexpensive harness I like it a lot and it fits Perry very well. I also had the vet look at it - with his leg issues I didn't want to add shoulder issues - and his ortho vet thought it fit him very well over the shoulders too (though as we know the same harness could fit another dog very differently that way.)


We use that same one for aPixel, and it fits her well too. But anything on Pixel is almost an ornament, because she walks practically glued to our legs, with the leash pretty much looping. So there is NO tension on the harness at all. It is mostly for show! LOL! The funniest thing is that if we both walk together, Dave usually walks behind me, holding her leash, while I walk in front, holding the other three. (Kodi HAS to be in front). Pixel walks beside ME, with DAVE holding her leash! LOL!


----------



## tghendrix (Sep 3, 2018)

destiny said:


> View attachment 178503
> View attachment 178504
> 
> 
> ...


I recommend a face halter rather than the rolled leather harness. I tried the rolled leather and it still ended up with mats under Reagan's armpits. The face halter is the same concept as a horse halter and does not impact the throat. It also stops any pulling on the leash. 

Reagan's Mom


----------

